# What to look for when buying a Used...



## Helios (Oct 29, 2008)

What should a person look for when buying a used taurus revolver? I'm looking to buy one for my father to carry. He was looking at a 941ss.:smt1099


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

What to look for?.....

How old is it? 

How much?...i.e.: Taurus's revo's are very reasonably priced. If it was priced rediculously low, ask your self why. Then go get a new one. 

What condition's it in? Self explanitory. If it looks like crap, walk. Bring a magnafying glass and really go over it. Screws, force cone, crane gaps can indicate general use and condition. Crown should be good too. 

Tip of the iceberg here.....


----------

